# glue for coke can segments?



## Brewmeister35

I have this crazy idea I need to use coke can pieces for.  Will CA work or do I need to use something different?


----------



## alphageek

CA should work fine.  Rough it up with sandpaper first as there is a waxy coating.   If you search you should find some of notes on this method.  I know my brother posted and it was discussed under one of his threads(rsx1974) and there is others.


----------



## Ligget

I never tried CA but I do know that 2 part epoxy works well with coke can aluminium.


----------



## R2

Use anything that works!! Experoiment!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

We have had no problem with CA, but you need to ruff up the aluminum with sand paper first.  Oily woods can sometimes be a bear.

Mike


----------



## VisExp

I have used CA although I want to try a polyurethane glue some time.  Make sure you sand all the label off the coke can.  There is a chance it may show on the finished pen if you hold it at just the right angle.  DAMHIKT [:I]


----------



## Brewmeister35

Thanks, I think I'll try the CA for round 1.


----------



## sailing_away

CA glue works fine.  I use the thick.  You will need to sand the can down to remove any contaminates and roughen up the surface.  Be cautious during sanding after the blank is glued up.  Excessive heat will soft the CA glue.  Iâ€™ve only see an issue when sanding edges of the blank to re-square it.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Coke cans have a wax coating on the inside of the can, to prevent the coke from attacking the can, and from contaminants from the can giving the coke an off taste..

When we used coke cans as a source of aluminium during a chemistry experiment in high school, the only ones who were able to get the experiment to work were the ones that scraped the coke cans first with a knife to remove the wax.

Andrew


----------



## mikemac

One thing to note, and I learned the hard way.  If you're using it for segmenting, then drilling a pen blank, watch when drilling. I was using a brad point, and once the lips cut through, the small aluminum disk won't come up the flutes of the bit, and you can end up blowing the glue joint apart if you keep pushing... stop and clean the metal off each time you cut through one.

Ii know, this was as clear mud, I'm sure)


----------



## johncrane

2TON is good.


----------



## MobilMan

I'm a Pepsi person.  Think that'll work?


----------



## JohnLifer

Sorry, Pepsi cans can only be used for pencils
You've got to have Coke cans for pens!
I've found long term epoxy is much better than CA.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

pepsi cans should be used whenever possible, as the liquid paint thinner inside isn't good for anything!


----------



## RichAldrich

Use beer cans.  Can't be anything wrong with them.


----------



## bananajeep

It got to be Coke not pepsi!  I rough it up with sand paper and use CA (thin)and press together (some times spring clamps) and spray with accelerator.  

Works great.  I bet Beer cans work great too, but I'd be cautious about Pepsi!!


----------



## Fred

Just buy a small roll of metal flashing (the type of metal used around chimneys) at your local Home Depot. Clean with lacquer thinner and you are go to go. I suggest this material since it is already flat, does't pose as much risk in slicing your fingers wide open as does the coke/pepsi/beer cans. ANY metal can and will cut you wide open so be careful.

Don't even ask me how I know. I think the 18 stitches were removed some three weeks later from the palm of my, er, his hand ...


----------



## Brandon25

*aluminum source?*

I just started a glue-up with Dr. Pepper aluminum, and was wondering if there were standard easily found sources for aluminum other than the cans. Flashing is a good idea, but what if it's not the thickness I want? Maybe flashing isn't as thick as I'm picturing it. Anyway, are there any other good sources that people here are using?


----------



## edman2

Brandon,
Try a search here for "aluminum sheets" and you will find several threads where sources for sheet aluminum and brass are listed.


----------



## Brandon25

Thanks for the tip. I found lots of good info using that search. Looks like I need to make a trip to Hobby Lobby sometime soon.


----------

